# Highway speed



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Lately I have noticed a lot of speed traps around massachusetts (both in certain towns and on the highway) and I have been making a more concious effort to go the speed limit. Around town I mostly get people tailgating me but on the highway going the speed limit actually feels somewhat dangerous. There is a strip of 93 where the speed limit drops from 65 to 55, If i go below 65 in that 55 zone It seriously feels dangerous, as people will fly up behind me and then swerve around me. I used travel 70 on all highways (regardless of 55 vs 65) and It feels much safer doing that then it does going closer to the speed limit. If I follow the traffic flow on the highway (lets say its 70 in a 55) is it probably a safe bet that I will not get pulled over? Or is it better to go slower and have people madly swerve around me? Also any thoughts for getting a tailgater off my bumper safely? I really HATE it when people tuck themselves up the back of my truck.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I used to drive a tractor trailer and whenever someone would tailgate me I would just slow down a little. They would either back off or would just go around me. either way they would stop tialgating me.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Brake check them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Keep right


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Brake check them.


Is that legal in MA? For some reason I always thought that it was Illegal to brake check someone.

I typically try to stay to the right side of the street and slow down some (in hopes that they will go around me... and a little less than half the time they do, regardless of the fact that its a no passing zone :ninja


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I GOT ONE! Turn your windshield washers on!!!!!! The fluid goes off your car and all over their windshield!!!! It's actually very funny to watch!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kempo2k3 said:


> Is that legal in MA? For some reason I always thought that it was Illegal to brake check someone.
> 
> I typically try to stay to the right side of the street and slow down some (in hopes that they will go around me... and a little less than half the time they do, regardless of the fact that its a no passing zone :ninja


Not sure if its legal in Mass.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> Not sure if its legal in Mass.


Hell no it's not legal. Just move over and let them by, it's not worth it.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Brake Check = Operating to Endanger


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Brake check them.


Ya thats brilliant genius ......slam on your brakes and potentially kill a few other people who have nothing to do with the situation. You must be from Ohio....they are famous for that.

Why not just move over and get out of their way. Stupid assholes(non LEO) who try to regulate other's driving on the highway by doing stupid shit like that should have their licenses revoked permanently.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

NFAfan said:


> Ya thats brilliant genius ......slam on your brakes and potentially kill a few other people who have nothing to do with the situation. You must be from Ohio....they are famous for that.


HAHA I was in ohio for work 3 or 4 years ago, I was doing about 8 over the limit on a highway, and there were multiple times that T/T units would come into my lane just before I started to pass them in an attempt to slow me down.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NFAfan said:


> Ya thats brilliant genius ......slam on your brakes and potentially kill a few other people who have nothing to do with the situation. You must be from Ohio....they are famous for that.
> 
> Why not just move over and get out of their way. Stupid assholes(non LEO) who try to regulate other's driving on the highway by doing stupid shit like that should have their licenses revoked permanently.


NFA fan, Sorry if I offended you. I was not being serious, I'm sure that kempo knows that brake checking the ass clown who is tail gating him would be an appropriate thing to do. Also no I am not from Ohio.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

andy0921 said:


> Brake check them.


LOL you would be the first car I would pull over, reckless operation takes priority over speeding in my book and is arrestable if need be so I would re-think your outlook on this situation.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gil said:


> LOL you would be the first car I would pull over, reckless operation takes priority over speeding in my book and is arrestable if need be so I would re-think your outlook on this situation.


haha like I said I was joking, and yeah I agree with you.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> NFA fan, Sorry if I offended you. I was not being serious, I'm sure that kempo knows that brake checking the ass clown who is tail gating him would be an appropriate thing to do. Also no I am not from Ohio.


Sorry its suppose to be inappropriate thing to do.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> NFA fan, Sorry if I offended you. I was not being serious, I'm sure that kempo knows that brake checking the ass clown who is tail gating him would be an appropriate thing to do. Also no I am not from Ohio.


Not offended, it's just that some people think its OK to do something like that and might feel supported in their idea seeing a post like that....there sure seems to be a lot of them on the road.
What they fail to realize is that one can be held liable for causing an accident doing something like that. It doesn't matter if they get hit from behind, THEY caused the accident by a deliberate and illegal action. Glad you agree and even more glad you're not from Ohio....you should be too.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

kempo2k3 said:


> There is a strip of 93 where the speed limit drops from 65 to 55, If i go below 65 in that 55 zone It seriously feels dangerous,......Or is it better to go slower and have people madly swerve around me? ...


If you are waiting for someone here to tell you, "Oh, if you feel it is safer to speed, then by all means..." You will be waiting forever. *Not gonna happen*. Yeah, you will get pulled over if you are speeding. ("Traps" is somewhat offensive, FYI). Slow down and worry about yourself.

:sq:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> If you are waiting for someone here to tell you, "Oh, if you feel it is safer to speed, then by all means..." You will be waiting forever. *Not gonna happen*. Yeah, you will get pulled over if you are speeding. Slow down and worry about yourself.
> 
> :sq:


Well, I figured no one would tell me to go whatever I felt safe at. I suppose I was more asking if traveling with the flow of traffic (in the right hand lane, and traveling slower than the other two lanes) would be highly likely get me in trouble. Obviously I did not expect anyone to come back with 'sure, go over as much as you like if it feels comfy '.



no$.10 said:


> "Traps" is somewhat offensive, FYI


Is there a better term for it? "Speed Trap" is the only term I have ever heard used.



jasonbr said:


> I GOT ONE! Turn your windshield washers on!!!!!! The fluid goes off your car and all over their windshield!!!! It's actually very funny to watch!!!


That is actually amazingly effective on people with nice new cars that tailgate... thats definetly a keeper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

Keep to the right. honestly, what is it about MASS drivers that they are ALWAYS driving in the left lanes???

In most other states you keep to the right except in a passing situation. I wish you guys had the time to ticket people that aren't keeping to the left.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

I mean ticket people who ARE keeping to the left.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Vino5SJ said:


> Brake Check = Operating to Endanger


Vino, is there case law on this? I've thought that in the past but was told by older guys that it is a stretch.


----------



## evanbr33 (Mar 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I mean ticket people who ARE keeping to the left.


Not that it's all I do for 8 hours, but I consistently pull people over failing to keep right on the Pike, $100 gig, there you go...I could be on their a$$ for mile after mile and they still have no clue I'm behind them or straight out refuse to move to the right...maybe they'll learn their lesson after that.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You do what is legal, let the rest of the world sort itself out.



kempo2k3 said:


> Lately I have noticed a lot of speed traps around massachusetts (both in certain towns and on the highway) and I have been making a more concious effort to go the speed limit. Around town I mostly get people tailgating me but on the highway going the speed limit actually feels somewhat dangerous. There is a strip of 93 where the speed limit drops from 65 to 55, If i go below 65 in that 55 zone It seriously feels dangerous, as people will fly up behind me and then swerve around me. I used travel 70 on all highways (regardless of 55 vs 65) and It feels much safer doing that then it does going closer to the speed limit. If I follow the traffic flow on the highway (lets say its 70 in a 55) is it probably a safe bet that I will not get pulled over? Or is it better to go slower and have people madly swerve around me? Also any thoughts for getting a tailgater off my bumper safely? I really HATE it when people tuck themselves up the back of my truck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

The reason why you feeel like you're driving too slow at 55 is because you are! That speed limit was devised in the 70's and it was obsolete then. It's a revenue generator, and that's it. It has nothing to do with public safety.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I usually huck a big lungy outta my window. Most effective during cold and flu season.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> The reason why you feeel like you're driving too slow at 55 is because you are! That speed limit was devised in the 70's and it was obsolete then. It's a revenue generator, and that's it. It has nothing to do with public safety.


Modern vehicles maybe be better at higher speeds, but the the A-holes behind the wheel are not.


----------

